# Firenock Challenge 2010



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Almost 100 views and not a single comment


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I would say good job. Don't really have anything to add but thanks for the review. I may buy some nockturnals after this.


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Need to add an Addendum to this..........


After letting the Nockturnal nock sit idle (out of an arrow on a desk) since completing the test on the 29th, I loaded it up into a shaft again to see if it still works. Well, I think the salt solution took its toll. I shot it 2 more times and both times it failed to light. If I were a betting man, I'd say if I let the nocks (Firenock and Nockturnal) sit for a couple days after soaking them instead of the one night, the Nockturnal would have failed on that 76th shot as well.


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent review....I do wonder, though, where Easton Tracer nocks would have placed....


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

DenCMSC said:


> Excellent review....I do wonder, though, where Easton Tracer nocks would have placed....



Thank you. Send me a new single pack and I'll be glad to run them through the trial :darkbeer:


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good, solid and unbiased review. Got 1 pack of Lumenocks, but still haven't decided to use them due to the weight issues....


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Excellent review Brett! Thanks for sharing your test results with us and the pictures were great too!


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just couple things on the firenock u say you ran the longer life batteries thier web site recommend you use the batt end cap protector if using those batt would make it even more durable and they make a water proof kit for them also that prob would of helped alot on two submersion test but that is more money for all that and the firenock is already the most expensive can't thank yea enough for taking the time and money to do such a great review for us I allways try and do the same with stuff I buy and use for archery helps other people save money by buying the best option and not a junk product


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*lighted Nock test*

I just have one question did you sand off the end of your arrows making them square prior to inserting the nocks?
I have been testing lumenocks and as long as you make sure by using their tool or another similar tool and the ends are square I have no had any difficulty shutting off or even having them intermittently turn on. I did try one arrow using the manufactured end and it did demonstrate some of the issues you had but not after preparing it properly.


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

How well did the nocks fit, and hold in the arrow?


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

GarysFotos.com said:


> I just have one question did you sand off the end of your arrows making them square prior to inserting the nocks?
> I have been testing lumenocks and as long as you make sure by using their tool or another similar tool and the ends are square I have no had any difficulty shutting off or even having them intermittently turn on. I did try one arrow using the manufactured end and it did demonstrate some of the issues you had but not after preparing it properly.


All arrows were hand built by me, and both ends squared with a G5 ASD. Anyone that knows me, knows I am very anal with my equipment and making sure everything is right....


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

OKhunter said:


> How well did the nocks fit, and hold in the arrow?


All 3 nocks fit well in the arrows. The nockturnal had the tightest fit out of the 3.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

I got to tell ya I bought a lumenock it couldn't get to work at all it would light if i pushed in the nock by hand but it would light when shot from the bow. I did everything the package said to do also to get it to work and it just wouldn't ! Will never buy another one of them !


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

thunderchicken2 said:


> Need to add an Addendum to this..........
> 
> 
> After letting the Nockturnal nock sit idle (out of an arrow on a desk) since completing the test on the 29th, I loaded it up into a shaft again to see if it still works. Well, I think the salt solution took its toll. I shot it 2 more times and both times it failed to light. If I were a betting man, I'd say if I let the nocks (Firenock and Nockturnal) sit for a couple days after soaking them instead of the one night, the Nockturnal would have failed on that 76th shot as well.


Great review! I will say that I am partial to my Firenocks (I wish I could hunt with them more often).


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been making my own that work exactly like the Lumenok, but If I decide to buy some (which is likely) I will go with the Lumenok for the brightness. The Lumenok doesn't seem to have a bulb on the battery like the Nockturnals do. Does the nock itself act as the bulb with the Lumenoks? I use them for hunting purposes only, and would not need it to last 100 shots. Oh, nice review. thanks


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice review


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

How do you turn off the Firenock? I noticed on their website they require NO MAGNET.


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Kyarcher2 said:


> How do you turn off the Firenock? I noticed on their website they require NO MAGNET.


Refer to #4 on Firenock's FAQ page: http://www.firenock.com/main.php?page=faqs


----------

